# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Επαναφορτιζόμενο κατσαβίδι

## nchatzitou

Ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος...έχω ένα ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι Do It και έχει αποσπόμενη επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία 9,6V .
Θέλω να το κάνω να δουλεύει μόνο με ρεύμα . τι τροφοδοτικό θα χρειαστώ για να το συνδέσω στις επαφές όπου κομπώνει η μπαταρία.

----------


## leosedf

Τροφοδοτικό 9.6V.

----------


## ioannislab

Δηλαδη αρκει να παρει ενα τροφοδοτικο του εμποριου με πολες τασεις και να το χρησιμοποιησει? ρωταω γιατι εχω κι εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα με ενα επαναφορτιζομενο κατσαβιδι αντιστοιχης μαρκας που εχει μπαταρια 12v 1.0Ah και ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο στα 12 βολτ 1Α και το ειχα συνδεσει στη θεση της μπαταριας. Οταν βιδωνα και εβρισκε αντισταση το κατσαβιδι τοτε το τροφοδοτικο εκλεινε και επρεπε να το βγαλω και να το ξαναβαλω στη πριζα για να λειτουργησει.

----------


## stefos1

Εχω και εγω ενα τετοιο το ειχα παρει απο πολυκαταστημα πριν 18 περιπου  χρονια ανοιξα και πεταξα τη μπαταρια απο μεσα εκλεισα τα πλαστικα ξανα,  ανοιξα μια τρυπα και περασα καλωδιο χρησιμοποιω συνηθως μια μπαταρια απο  ups 12v και γ@@@ει, εδω και 10-12 χρονια !!!!! 
Το χρησιμοποιω μεχρι  στις διακοπες με τη μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου ασε δε και οτι εχει γινει  ΠΑΝΑΛΑΦΡΟ και απο αυτονομια τι να λεμε, εχω* 2 bosch με 3 μπαταριες* και ειμαι συνεχεια στη πριζα.

----------


## ioannislab

Τι μπαταρια απο το ups πως την φορτιζεις? με φορτιστη μπαταριων μολυβδού?

----------


## dade

> Δηλαδη αρκει να παρει ενα τροφοδοτικο του εμποριου με πολες τασεις και να το χρησιμοποιησει? ρωταω γιατι εχω κι εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα με ενα επαναφορτιζομενο κατσαβιδι αντιστοιχης μαρκας που εχει μπαταρια 12v 1.0Ah και ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο στα 12 βολτ 1Α και το ειχα συνδεσει στη θεση της μπαταριας. Οταν βιδωνα και εβρισκε αντισταση το κατσαβιδι τοτε το τροφοδοτικο εκλεινε και επρεπε να το βγαλω και να το ξαναβαλω στη πριζα για να λειτουργησει.


Η μπαταρία κατά το βίδωμα δίνει πολλά αμπερ. Με ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό εμπορίου δεν θα κάνεις τίποτε, όπως διαπίστωσες και ο ίδιος
Θα πρέπει κατά την άποψή μου να μπορεί να δίνει από 5 αμπερ και πάνω

----------

leosedf (12-10-13)

----------


## stefos1

> Τι μπαταρια απο το ups πως την φορτιζεις? με φορτιστη μπαταριων μολυβδού?


Σωστα ακομα και το τροφοδοτικο που αναφερεις πολυ πιθανον να κανει

----------


## nchatzitou

Άρα η σωστή απάντηση είναι τροφοδοτικό εμπορίου 9,6V στα 5Α , σωστά ;

----------


## leosedf

Jawohl................

----------


## lavrakas

Καλησπερα , εγω παλι εχω ενα PSR 14.4 V BOSCH με δυο μπαταριες που τα εχουν φτυσει και οι δυο. Μαλιστα τη μια την εχω επισκευάσει αλλαζοντας ολα τα στοιχεια,  απο το ebay. Στο χρονο πανω εγκατελειψαν.Η μπαταρια του εινα 1.2 Αh. Για να το κανω ρευματος και να δουλευει ικανοποιητικα το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να βγαζει 1,2 Ah ή παραπάνω?

Τι γνωμη εχετε γιαυτη  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Li-Ion-AKKU-...item19e2914a74 τη μπαταρια?

----------


## nyannaco

> Η μπαταρια του εινα 1.2 Αh. Για να το κανω ρευματος και να δουλευει ικανοποιητικα το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να βγαζει 1,2 Ah ή παραπάνω?


Τα μπερδεύεις λίγο. Τα Ah είναι η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας, πόσα A επί πόση ώρα. Η 1.2Ah μπορεί να δώσει 1Α για 1.2 ώρες, ή 1.2Α για μία ώρα, ή 2.4Α για μισή ώρα, ή 5Α για 14.4 λεπτά, και πάει λέγοντας. Η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας δεν μας λέει τις ανάγκες σε ρεύμα του εργαλέιου, οι οποίες, σημειωτέον, δεν είναι και σταθερές! Αλλο ρεύμα τραβάει στην εκκίνηση και άλλο μετά, άλλο όταν βρίσκει ζόρι (π.χ. καργάρισμα βίδας) κι άλλο με μικρότερο φορτίο.
Για το τροφοδοτικό, πάλι, η έννοια της χωρητικότητας δεν υφίσταται. Εκεί κοιτάμε το ρεύμα (Α, όχι Ah). Για να διαλέξεις κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό, επομένως, πρέπει να ξέρεις πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει το εργαλείο, που όπως είπα δεν είναι σταθερό.
Ενας προσεγγιστικός τρόπος είναι ο εξής: αν θυμάσαι τις καλές εποχές της μπαταρίας, πόσο περίπου χρόνο λειτουργίας σου έδινε πλήρως φορτισμένη, διαιρείς τα 1.2Ah διά το χρόνο αυτό, και έχεις μία καλή προσέγγιση της μέσης απαίτησης σε ρεύμα του εργαλείου. Διπλασιάζεις, και έχεις την απαιτούμενη έξοδο σε Α ενός τροφοδοτικού που θα σε καλύψει στο 99%.

----------


## lavrakas

Ευχαριστω πολυ , διαβαζω και ντρεπομαι...... που μπερδεψα το ρευμα με τη χωρητικοτητα.....  :Rolleyes: 
δυστυχως δε θυμαμαι ποση διαρκεια κρατουσε η μπαταρια στις καλες μερες της γιατι πανε 3-4 χρονακια....αλλα εισουν πολυ αναλυτικος και θα βγαλω ακρη μαλλον..... :Wink:

----------


## nyannaco

Ψάξε στο internet μήπως βρεις προδιαγραφές από το site του κατασκευαστή, ενδέχεται να υπάρχει αναφορά στην ισχύ τπυ κινητήρα. Αν όχι, από παρόμοια εργαλεία άλλων κατασκευαστών μπορείς να πάρεις μια ιδέα της τάξης μεγέθους.
Επίσης, αν έχεις αμπερόμετρο, μπορείς να το δουλέψεις λίγο (με φορτίο) από μία καλά φορτισμένη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου (13.2V) και να πάρεις ενδεικτικές μετρήσεις. Θα τις "τσιμπήσεις" λίγο για τα 14.4V, εννοείται.

----------


## lavrakas

Λοιπον βγαζει 28 Nm ροπη σε ζορι, το οποιο ειναι περιπου ισο νομιζω με 28 Watt. Αρα ρευμα 2Α περιπου......

Με διορθωνεις παλι, φιλε Νικο αν κάνω λάθος...... :Huh:

----------


## nyannaco

Θα σε πικράνω πάλι, αλλά ροπή <> ισχύς! 
Ροπή = δύναμη x απόσταση
Ισχύς = έργο / χρόνο = δύναμη x απόσταση / χρόνο

Στην πράξη, στην περίπτωσή μας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι την ίδια ροπή μπορείς να την πάρεις από από διαφορετικής ισχύος κινητήρες, ακόμη κι αν απέχουν πολύ στην ισχύ τους. Απλά θα είναι αντίστοιχα διαφορετική η ταχύτητα περιστροφής στηνν οποία παίρνεις τη συγκεκριμένη ροπή.

----------


## lavrakas

:Huh:  :Huh:  :Sad: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ

----------

